# Emonda SLR question



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Does it have an intergrated chain catcher? Thanks


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You don't specify a year.

According to this 2014 review on BikeRadar, bolt-on chain catchers are standard fare.

Trek Emonda SLR 8 - long-term review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Model year 2016


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, the Emonda SLR has it's own chain catcher.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is one pic:
https://keyassets.timeincuk.net/ins...es/2/2014/07/Andy-Schleck-Trek-Emonda-SLR.jpg


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

^ Picture is same as the one on my 2015 SLR.


----------

